

Babies 'cry in mother's tongue' - tokenadult
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8346058.stm

======
anateus
Ugh not this shit again. I want to stab the BBC's science writers a thousand
times.

Here's an analysis of the paper that article is based on by a linguist:
<http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=1869>

Charts and voice spectrums ahead! So buckle up.

~~~
tokenadult
Great link. Thanks for posting a link to a blog post about the actual science.

It's always good to consider issues of experiment design

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

when reading any news article.

